# [ati radeon] et gpu intel (resolu/impossible pour l'instant)

## noobux

Regardez les derniers postes et ce lien : https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37362 switcher entre ati et le chipset intel ne marche pas encore sur la plupart des systèmes (désolé   :Very Happy:  ) si vous voulez utiliser VGASWITCHEROO vous devrez attendre encore un peu :p.

Salut j'essais depuis peu d'essayer VGA_SWITCHEROO mais je n'y arrive pas bien, comme la procédure est assez compliqué, je me suis fixé un preier objectif qui est de faire marcher mon gpu ati radeon, pour le moment je n'ai réussi qu'à faire fonctionner le gpu économiseur d'énergie.

Avec modesetting on radeon by default et radeon en built-in, en plus d'avoir en firmware CEDAR (radeon hd 5470), j'obtiens au boot une erreur : au moment de lancer radeon eh bien tout se gèle (la barre continu de clignoter) mais le démarrage du système (même pas xorg) s'arrête (pas mis xdm en default).

Voilà dmesg qui expliquera sans doute mieux que moi ^^.

http://pastebin.com/tmgHNANx

EDIT : je ne vous l'avais pas encore dit (j'ai oublié) mais sous aucune autre distrib (fedora et ubuntu que j'ai testé, debian également) le gpu radeon est utilisé, c'est toujours le gpu intel qui se charge ! Quand c'est l'inverse tout bug et le lancement du système n'aboutit pas ou au mieux il n'y a aucune interface graphique ! (Je me base sur les Xorg.0.log qui sont toujours caractéristique d'intel, les fois ou l'interface graphique ne marche pas, c'est de radeon dont il est question dans le log). C'est un très gros problème car ça cause des bugs (par exemple là ça m'a bloqué totalement ubuntu qui me servait de rescue avec wubi), sous gentoo c'est moins génant car je peux aisément reprendre le controle ( plus facilement que sous ubuntu !) et m'assurer que radeon ne se lancera pas (pas de modesetting on radeon by default).

C'est tout de même embettant car j'aimerais tiré parti des ressources de mon gpu principal (actuellement des jeux, par exemple minecraft, ne peuvent tourner sous la gentoo), niveau 2d ça semble acceptable (effets de bureau fluides). 

Ce problème de gpu est vraiment ce qui coince sous linux, j'aimerais vraiment trouver une solution (même si je ne pourrais pas switcher facilement avec les gpus) et ça me permettrait (enfin) de me débarrasser de windows !Last edited by noobux on Sat Jun 18, 2011 6:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

emerge -av lshw et post la sortie

----------

## noobux

Salut ^^,

Voilà le résultat de la commande lshw :

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/407979

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai un probook hp avec un core i5 avec la même carte que toi et je n'ai aucun soucis sous aucune distribution linux !

J'ai vu que ta carte radeon n'a pas d'irq pour communiquer avec le proc .

Essais de désactiver la carte intel ds le bios .

----------

## noobux

Et voilà ... on en revient au bios ... Devine quoi  :Sad:  eh bien merci à HP (même si c'est pas toujours le cas ^^) mais mon bios ne me permet de rien absolument rien faire !! C'est scandaleux ces problèmes avec certaines versions OEM , à tout hasard je veux bien ton .config ... Car par le bios ça marchera pas, je peux juste configurer l'amorçage le ventilo et la virtualisation. Avec un bon bios, ça aurait été tellement simple ( je l'ai pourtant flashé déjà mais aucun résultat).

Comment je peux avoir un irq pour communiquer avec le proc ? (désolé je n'ai pas complètement compris ^^^)

En tout cas merci, au moins je serais bientôt fixé. Tu penses que je vais pouvoir marcher ma radeon? Je veux bien ta config kernel pour être sur que ça ne vienne pas de là même si je pense que je suis bon de ce côté.

@ geekounet, c'est bon comme ça ? ou entre [] je devrais mettre autre chose ?

EDIT : ma carte radeon marche en fb (frame buffer) mais il n'y a pas d'effets de bureau et je ne peux pas déplacer les fenêtres à la souris et le look de kde est celui du 3.5 (j'ai le 4.6), en plus quand je connecte X il n'y a rien (mais je oeux rajouter des plasmoides) alors que mes sessions sont bien fournis (barre de tâche etc ...)

Ya-t-il un moyen de faire fonctionner normalement (avec la driver radeon) ma carte sans modifier par le BIOS( qui ne le permet pas ).

----------

## man in the hill

Mon .config

https://rapidshare.com/files/2024074259/config

Ne met pas de driver pour ta carte intel

Je suis en gentoo testing:

```
Portage 2.1.9.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.39-git7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-git7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_480_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 May 2011 03:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bmp branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdinstall cdio cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope cups cxx dbus dio dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd exif fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gb gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm hvm iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg kde kvm lcms ldap libcaca libnotify live mad matroska mime mmx mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline ruby samba sdl semantic-desktop session sockets spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype type1 udev unicode usb vcd videos vlm vnc vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="plymouth syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
 emerge -pv mesa xorg-server xf86-video-ati 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.2-r1  USE="classic motif nptl -debug -gallium -gles -hardened -llvm -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.1.902  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.1  0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## noobux

Ok merci  :Smile:  je suis moi aussi en testing (j'ai fais le pas il ya deux jours pour tenter d'obtenir de "meilleurs" drivers), je vais donc compiler avec ta config, modifier le make.conf (radeon au lieu de radeon intel), emerger de nouveau radeon et unmerger le driver intel. Si déjà ça fonctionne ça serait génial (bon VGASWITCHEROO c'est pas tout de suite  :Very Happy: ).

Je rapporterais si ça a fonctionné ou non avec les logs / messages d'erreurs. Allez je me lance !

Oh god ... désolé de l'edit foiré que je viens de supprimer, si tu l'as pas lu c'est tant mieux^^, sinon c'est bon j'ai récupéré ton .config je lance la compilation ! (j'arrivais pas à télécharger sur rapidshare !)

Par contre je vais mettre un peu de temps ( 3 heures environ ).

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Ok merci  je suis moi aussi en testing (j'ai fais le pas il ya deux jours pour tenter d'obtenir de "meilleurs" drivers), je vais donc compiler avec ta config, modifier le make.conf (radeon au lieu de radeon intel), emerger de nouveau radeon et unmerger le driver intel. Si déjà ça fonctionne ça serait génial (bon VGASWITCHEROO c'est pas tout de suite ).
> 
> Je rapporterais si ça a fonctionné ou non avec les logs / messages d'erreurs. Allez je me lance !
> 
> Oh god ... désolé de l'edit foiré que je viens de supprimer, si tu l'as pas lu c'est tant mieux^^, sinon c'est bon j'ai récupéré ton .config je lance la compilation ! (j'arrivais pas à télécharger sur rapidshare !)
> ...

 

On a pas la même carte wifi et je n'ai de carte intel sinon il me semble que ma conf noyau devrait passer .

----------

## noobux

Si tu n'as pas de carte intégrée intel c'est peut-être pour ça que ça marche, j'ai frais une première compillation qui a foirée en beauté ^^ l'init se lance pas ! J'ai commencé à remplacer avec les bonnes conf mais j'ai pas fini encore, (c'est long de modifier les config et de remettre les bonnes options, surtout que je peux pas avoir deux menuconfig en même temps, en plus j'ai plus d'interface graphique sans le gpu intel, donc j'en aurais pour encore une trentaine de minutes, en comptant la compilation).

EDIT : Pas de config extra firmware ?! La seule fois ou j'ai eu une ébauche de performance avec ATI (les tux qui s'affichent au démarrage en console !!) c'était avec le CEDAR microcode.

EDIT 2 ! : j'ai la bonne config, je suis en train de compiler, malheureusement je ne pense pas que ça va marcher car j'ai le souvenir de déjà avoir tenté cette config :/. Enfin on va le savoir dans 5 petites minutes  :Smile: .

Au pire j'ai toujours les framebuffer (ATI et VESA) mais c'est moche ! ou encore le gpu intel mais c'est lent ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Si tu n'as pas de carte intégrée intel c'est peut-être pour ça que ça marche, j'ai frais une c=première compoilation qui a foirée en beauté ^^ l'init se lance pas ! J'ai commencé à remplacé avec les bonnes conf mais j'ai pas fini encore, (c'est long de modifier les config et de remettre les bonnes options, surtout que je peux pas avoir deux menuconfig en même temps, en plus j'ai plus d'interface graphique sans le gpu intel, donc j'en aurais pour encore une trentaine de minutes, en comptant la compilation).
> 
> EDIT : Pas de config extra firmware ?! La seule fois ou j'ai eu une ébauche de performance avec ATI (les tux qui s'affichent au démarrage en console !!) c'était avec le CEDAR microcode.

 

Lance un live cd system-rescue ou autre distrib linux et tu auras une  interface graphique si tu veux ...

En console tu peux avoir plusieurs consoles avec les touche ctrl+alt+{F1àF6)

Tu vas ds /usr/src/les-sources-de-ton-noyau et make menuconfig et regarde bien mon noyau et comme je t'ai dis, il te faut  modifier la carte wifi et desactiver le driver intel

Il faut le firmware. 

Maintenant c'est le kernel mode setting avec plymouth qui donne de superbe effet au boot...

pour virer ma conf wifi:

```
Devices Drivers --> Staging Drivers et tu enlève l'option du Broadcom
```

J'ai un noyau git donc pars de ton noyau ...

----------

## noobux

Il faut le firmware? donc je met quoi dans extra firmware ? juste CEDAR ou CYPRESS et rxx? Sino, quand je n'ai pas de fb (VESA) et agpgart je n'obtiens jamais de login (console)... Sinon je connais tout de même les ttyx ! mais je me vois mal booter sur un live ui met 25 min à se lancer   :Laughing:  (je pense à ubuntu), faudrait dailleurs que j'installe une ubuntu avec wuby pour servir de rescue.

Désolé si je suis long mais je dois trouver ou ça coince et je ne peux modifier trop de choses à la fois (c'est bon pour le wifi).

J'ai surtout besoin d'aide pour le FIRMWARE, si j'avais fait une erreur dans les multiples config que j'ai testé c'est surement là.

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Il faut le firmware? donc je met quoi dans extra firmware ? juste CEDAR ou CYPRESS et rxx? Sino, quand je n'ai pas de fb (VESA) et agpgart je n'obtiens jamais de login ... Sinon je connais tout de même les ttyx ! mais je me vois mal booter sur un live ui met 25 min à se lancer   (je pense à ubuntu), faudrait dailleurs que j'installe une ubuntu avec wuby pour servir de rescue.

 

http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

emerge -av  radeon-ucode

Tu désactives vesa ou autre et agpgart  ... 

ça bloque sur quoi ?

----------

## noobux

Eh bien ... au boot (avec ma configuration) et la tienne juste pour les drivers de la section graphics  je n'arrive tout simplement pas au login ça se bloque avec des messages (longs) qui parlent d'intel et l'init ne se lance pas ... Je peux poster le dmesg si besoin mais pour ça il faudra que je boot depuis un live, pour le moment je recompile pour m'assurer de n'avoir fait aucune erreur ( j'ai pris mon ancienne config et j'ai juste enlevé agpgart, VESA et intel j'ai mis radeon en M et modesetting built-in. Je vais voir si j'obtiens de nouveau l'erreur.

EDIT : j'ai déjà la packet radeon-ucode par firmware je parlais de (CEDAR_me.bin CEDAR_pfp.bin CEDAR_rlc.bin qui correspondent à la série hd 5xxx en EXTRA firmware) mais à priori ce n'est pas requis.

EDIT 2 : désolé du retard je suis en train toujours d'identifier le problème, j'enlève les options graphiques petits à petits (en recompilant à chaque fois) donc c'est long ^^, là je teste sans agpgart (pour voir si c'est ça qui freeze) puis j'enlèverais VESA j'ai déjà enlevé avec succès le driver intel et le chipset intel par défaut, puis enfin je vais rajouter modesetting on radeon by default (c'est cette option que je soupçonne de buguer le démarrage, qui le "freeze").

EDIT 3 : Là je n'ai plus que MODESETTING ON RADEON BY DEFAULT a rajouter et à ce stade xorg cherche toujours intel (i901) en driver (qui n'est plus présent du kernel et de portage), j'ai donc maintenant la confiurmation que c'est modesetting on radeon qui bug pour moi (un conflit peut être?), je suis tout de même en train de compiler (dernière fois) en rajoutant la dernière option modesetting on radeon by default mais ça devrait se bloquer au boot si je ne me trompe pas.

----------

## noobux

Je refais un poste pour être plus clair : alors j'ai recompilé et c'est bien à l'ajout de MODESETTING ON RADEON BY DEFAULT que ça coince. Je boot normalement (initramfs, puis il monte la /root, le /boot ...) puis lors de la phase waiting for uevents to be processed je vois pas mal de messages sur plusieurs devices (snd-hda-intel et mic jack que je voyais pas avant, à priori rien d'important car il s'agit de périphériques audio), puis il me met loading modules et ça s'arrête là, il ne load jamais les modules et le boot ne se finit pas ...

Voilà Dmesg : http://pastebin.com/aitZhT91

Et mon .config si tu veux : http://pastebin.com/QNEsZKMk

Je ne sais ce que tu en penses mais ça m'a l'air plutôt mal barré non ?   :Crying or Very sad:  . J'aimerais bien avoir ton avis (même négatif ! au moins je serais fixé ! Car je n'ai jamais vu quelqun arrivé à fonctionné avec radeon sous ma config ! Que des problèmes) et savoir si éventuellement tu as une idée pour que je me sorte de là  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Le kms peut aussi poser problème et tu peux aussi le désactiver ...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

Je ne peux te donner la conf, tu es obligé de faire des test pour trouver le bon réglage c-a-d noyau-driver-etc

bon courage

----------

## noobux

Donc c'est mort car sans KMS il veut son driver intel ! Toute façon je m'en doutais déjà ... j'ai vu un ancien se casser le nez il y a peu avec mon même problème ... Ca changera à mon prochain laptop, je vais arrêter de cherche je pense ça fait déjà plus d'un mois (je pense tout simplement qu'il n'y a pas de bonne config).

Merci à toi pour ton aide et ton support ! Je reste bien sur sous gentoo ! Mon gpu intel est acceptable pour les effets desktop je peine juste pour les videos/jeux et firefox donc rien de vital mais bon ...

Ca fait mal de devoir abandonner ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Donc c'est mort car sans KMS il veut son driver intel ! Toute façon je m'en doutais déjà ... j'ai vu un ancien se casser le nez il y a peu avec mon même problème ... Ca changera à mon prochain laptop, je vais arrêter de cherche je pense ça fait déjà plus d'un mois.

 

Pas du tout ! Tu as vesa et uvesab pour le framebuffer (avec les pingouin ....) et ensuite radeon va gérer ton affichage avec X ...

Je ferais un test sans kms et je te dirais ...

----------

## noobux

Tu penses qu'il y a de l'espoir ? still hope ?

J'ai découvert une chose étrange et drole c'est que en fait mon laptop n'est pas "gelé" ce que je tape est pris en compte ! Je me suis amusé (je n'y croyais pas) à taper root entrée mdp puis reboot et là ... il a rebooté !!!!! Gentoo boot donc ! mais je le vois pas (je vois juste les messages de chargement (dmesg) ). Mais comment activer VESA, moi je n'arrive à l'utiliser (X le fait tout seyl) que quand intel échoue (par exemple si je m'amuse à supprimer i901.ko VESA se lancera à la place) là je l'ai coché mais au boot il ne s'active pas je garde mon "bug". 

Là je viens d'avoir une idée ... je vais lancer startx en aveugle ... Je te donne les résultats ^^ . Merci de me remonter le moral, j'espère que au final ce topic ne va pas mourir à petit feu (ça c'est pire que tout) j'avais l'idée d'abandonner pour justement eviter ça car c'est vraiment frustrant.

                                          **********************************************************************************

EDIT ! : J'ai donc tenté de lancer startx en aveugle mais ça n'a rien donné de bien extraordinaire (et je n'ai pas vu le résultat !), en regardant le Xorg.0.log j'ai trouvé un simple "no device available failed to load module i901 ...". Je ne sais pas par ou continuer, j'ai épuisé la doc de gento quebeck je n'ai vraiment plus de piste :/.

J'ai aussi vu dans le boot un message disant " Failed to locate MTRR " ou quelque chose comme ça, et qui me dit que les performances graphiques pourraient s'en ressentir fortement (en anglais).

                                          **********************************************************************************

----------

## man in the hill

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Tu penses qu'il y a de l'espoir ? still hope ?
> 
> J'ai découvert une chose étrange et drole c'est que en fait mon laptop n'est pas "gelé" ce que je tape est pris en compte ! Je me suis amusé (je n'y croyais pas) à taper root entrée mdp puis reboot et là ... il a rebooté !!!!! Gentoo boot donc ! mais je le vois pas (je vois juste les messages de chargement (dmesg) ). Mais comment activer VESA, moi je n'arrive à l'utiliser (X le fait tout seyl) que quand intel échoue (par exemple si je m'amuse à supprimer i901.ko VESA se lancera à la place) là je l'ai coché mais au boot il ne s'active pas je garde mon "bug". 
> 
> Là je viens d'avoir une idée ... je vais lancer startx en aveugle ... Je te donne les résultats ^^ . Merci de me remonter le moral, j'espère que au final ce topic ne va pas mourir à petit feu (ça c'est pire que tout) j'avais l'idée d'abandonner pour justement eviter ça car c'est vraiment frustrant.

 

On a tous ici déjà eu de long moment de désespoir !  

Compile ton noyau avec ksm (sans vesa ) et essais avec radeon.modeset=1 en option du noyau 

Ensuite si tu n'as pas résultat essais avec radeon.modeset=0 pour désactiver 

lis les liens que je t'ai passé.

Tu devrais aussi lui mettre un xorg.conf avec le driver radeon a charger pour essayer de forcer...

Montre-moi les use du paquet xf86-video-ati

Fait cela méthodiquement ...

----------

## noobux

Ok merci de m'aider ^^.

Sans ksm? donc je ne met pas de framebuffer du tout , c'est ça?

Voilà le résultat de emerge --info xf86-video-ati : (ce que je vais faire là)

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/408643

EDIT : Alors avec modeset.radeon=0 ça marche bien (bien sur par d'interface graphique juste la console !) un startx affiche un no screen found comme dans mes débuts  :Sad:  . Quand je le laisse activé je n'ai pas de console (juste les infos de démarrage).

Avec ce .config là ça ne marche pas, quelque chose ne va pas ? http://pastebin.com/6H36A5PC

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai fais une maj de mon systeme donc comme je t'ai dis, ton matos differe du mien par la carte wifi et ton gpu intel  donc si tu mets ton system a jour et que tu compile le meme noyau que moi en modifiant juste le wifi ...

Mon portable un probook 4720s

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

44:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

45:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
```

```
Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 3.0.0-rc3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-rc3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_480_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Jun 2011 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo java-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bmp branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdinstall cdio cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope cups cxx dbus dio dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd exif fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gb gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm hvm iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg kde kvm lcms ldap libcaca libnotify live mad matroska mime mmx mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline ruby samba sdl semantic-desktop session sockets spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype type1 udev unicode usb vcd videos vlm vnc vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="plymouth syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Je suis en testing avec openrc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml et un noyau git :

```
emerge -pv git-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.0_rc3  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Configuration de la partie graphique du noyau:

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support --->

 Graphics support

Tu coches idem 

Direct Rendering Manager

idem

Support for frame buffer devices

idem

Console display driver dupport

idem

Tu desactive ma carte wifi:

Device Drivers ---> Staging drivers --->Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver

Tu as pas mal d'infos maintenant pour avancer ....

----------

## noobux

J'ai déjà compilé avec exactement la même que la tienne (pas grave pour le wifi c'est un test) et ça ne boot pas de graphiques !  Sinon avec juste la partie graphique ça empêche aussi le démarrage (du moins graphique/console car les commandes fonctionnent même si je vois rien), j'avais fais des test et au final ça bug dès que j'active Modesetting on radeon by default, si je met ta conf mis plus haut (juste dans graphiques) ça bugera, si je j'enlève modesetting j'aurais de nouveau la console (mais bien sur toujours rien au niveau du server X). Je pense que dans ce cas linux ne peux utiliser que intel (ubuntu utilise le gpu intel, debian aussi).

FreeBSD (tout les BSD), ne supportent pas non plus (cf la doc et c'est dit clairement) cela (au mieux le gpu intel est utilisé), j'ai aussi vu des dizaines de postes qui rapportent mon pb (aussi avec nvidia), à priori ça se règle via un bios ( le mien est bridé ...) et sinon c'est au mieux le gpu intel... J'ai vu plus d'une 20aine de postes sans soluce et aucun n'ayant de solution.

Merci beaucoup pour tout le mal que tu t'es donné, je vais essayé une dernière fois là (sinon j'ai essayé plein de fois VGASWITCHEROO et je n'ai pas réussi) et si ça ne marche pas j'arrête, de toute façon je vais obtenir un laptop ien mieux dans une semaine   :Very Happy:  avec bios totalement configurable (ou on peut changer autre chose que la virtualisation et la date   :Laughing:  ), en plus il aura une carte graphique unique nvidia (processeurs i7 740QM sans gpu intégré) ! Peut-être que les drivers plus tard s'amélioreront et que les switch entre les gpus deviendront plus simples (ou mêmes possibles dans certains cas :p).

 Ce qui reste un mystère c'est ces fameuses versions OEM de windows qui permettent de switcher comme ça en cliquant sur un boutont sans redemarrer X ... (Et evidemment dans ce cas on ne peut plus modifier les gpu dans le bios car c'est bien sur totalement inutile puisque on peut le faire sous windows ®...).

----------

## noobux

Voilà ce que je viens de trouver ... Ca confirme : le switch est impossible pour le moment (alors que tout les derniers pc ont des cartes hybrydes ...). Ce problème atteint toutes les distribs et aussi les BSD (ou c'est pire encore).

http://www.spinics.net/lists/dri-devel/msg11995.html

[Bug 37362] vgaswitcheroo : switch from intel to ati impossible

Je n'aime pas lache prise mais là c'est ce qu'il faut faire ^^. Ce problème sera réglé dans une année tout au plus je pense (ce n'est pas un bug juste un problème d'avancement de xorg).

SUJET RESOLU donc (au final je suis certain que c'est impossible).

----------

